# HELP "audio3d.dll on Realtek AC97 Audio Disc Driver is needed???"



## FEEDSTHEHUNGRY (Dec 4, 2007)

hi I don't have sound when I visit sites like "you tube". I can see the video play but I can't hear anything.. yet when I play a song in my windows media player I can hear it. I don't know how to fix it so I can hear when I go to you tube too. It is not my browser as I've tried both internet explorer and firefox when going to you tube.There are other sites I've visited too where I can't hear anything too so it's not the you tube site. I am running Windows XP. I have a realtek ac97 sound card which I recently uninstalled attempting to reinstall it properly after a restart which was when my pc detected the new hardware and gave me a message "file 'audio3D.dll' on realtek AC97 Audio Disc Driver is needed".
Can you please tell me what I need to do????? I have had this problem for agesssssssssssssss.:4-dontkno


----------



## REDALERT (Dec 5, 2007)

best solution i can think of is to update sound drivers

Realtek drivers are here http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/

OR http://www.dll-downloads.com/ and search for 'audio3D.dll' install instructions will 
 be with file 

Hope this helps


----------



## FEEDSTHEHUNGRY (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks i downloaded the Realtek drivers through the above link but it didn't fix my sound problem.. also I forgot to mention that my audio isn't very clear (it used to be) there's a some noise (static) when I listen to songs/movies that I have downloaded on my computer or when listening to audio cds. 
Another problem I have is that when I put a dvd into my player it won't play it and I get a message "Windows Media Player cannot play this DVD because there is a problem with digital copy protection between your DVD drive, decoder, and video card. Try installing an updated driver for your video card." How do I find my video card on my machine?


----------



## FEEDSTHEHUNGRY (Dec 4, 2007)

by the way I also tried to find an audio3d.dll file at the other link above but there weren't any listed there but I found a audio3d.dll file on my computer by searching my c drive so I copied it into my windows\system folder which I think was where it was supposed to be but it didn't help. The size of the file I copied into that folder was 64KB.
What should I try next?


----------



## FEEDSTHEHUNGRY (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok I Fixed It! I Was Browsing The Internet To See If I Could Find The Solutions As It Happens Many Others Had The Same Problem And Many Differnt Solutions.. After Trying Many With Nothing Working I Downloaded And Ran The Latest Version Of Ccleaner And Now I Can Hear Embedded Flash Videos.


----------



## REDALERT (Dec 5, 2007)

Cool..... U fixed it all or just the flash video problem? oh btw ccleaner is a very good program , to find ur video chip or card ...Right click My Computer /Properties/hardware/device manager find Display Adapters click the + symbol and it should tell u .....plus look on the company who made the board or computer site 
and look for product info or Spec's...... sorry ill help you to the best of my ability but i just got fed up and bought a cheap sound card from best buy for 32 bucks 5.1 w/optical out so not a bad card for the price ....cause realtek dropped the ball on this set of drivers or incompatibility with Sp2 .....as far as play back issues eather get the K-lite mega codec pack or get a really good player called VideoLan and between these 2 apps you should be able to play anything u want -dvd-xvid-and so on along with any audio files also hope this all helped and if not give me you computer specs and or model number and ill try to find solutions as well


----------



## FEEDSTHEHUNGRY (Dec 4, 2007)

ok not quite everything but i can see + hear flash vids on webpages now.. still got some bad noise issues, no clarity when listening to anything. videolan plays everything the windows m p wont. good!


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Sounds like you might need some codecs:

http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/KLite_Codec_Pack_Standard/1094057842/2


----------



## Confruzed (Dec 3, 2007)

You might try this:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3

It helped me out.


----------



## REDALERT (Dec 5, 2007)

ok you 2 guys just gave him the same stuff iv been giving him ..any fresh ideas? 

i got some info for your dll file

Name Audio3d.dll 
Size (bytes) 712.704 
Version 4.12.01.2008a 
Description
Audio3D (OEM) 

Company: Sensaura Ltd *****site shows up at the creative labs home page ???
http://us.creative.com/welcome.asp


----------



## REDALERT (Dec 5, 2007)

ok just a question does this sound familiar ,SoundWave 3D or no?

if yes to Soundwave 3d then http://www.siig.com/FAQ.aspx?faqid=10050618

also found this sound card adapted from the creative blaster Audigy SE /w AC 97 Realtek codec if so then use the site i gave you before

1 more thing i found interesting i found this randomly this also has the file 

Phillips CDROM and DVD Drivers. Audio3d.dll you did mention something about dvd's messing up also right ??


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

But you didn't give him the link to the codecs, and he never stated whether or not he installed them.



REDALERT said:


> ok you 2 guys just gave him the same stuff iv been giving him ..any fresh ideas?
> 
> i got some info for your dll file
> 
> ...


----------

